# Other Aquarium Forums > Freshwater Fauna > Anabantoids >  Betta channoides

## turaco

A very lousy picture of my newly aquired betta from Azmi, Ecoculture. It managed to colour up after a few days. To me, what matters more is the quality of the fish, not the photo  :Laughing:  . Does anyone have any info on the iron issue about this fish? I've read that they need iron in the water? Not sure about it.

----------


## turaco

The following happened less than 1 week after aquired them:


Impressing the girl  :Cool:  


The intimacy  :Shocked:  


The girl in heat!(See the red tail)


Mouthbrooding \ :Very Happy: /

----------


## KillieOrCory

Great fish aren't they?  :Very Happy:  

I love them myself. Perfect complementary fish for the killifish lover in my opinion. Here are a few photos of mine:

http://www.akvaryumhobisi.com/channoides.htm 

I got 150 or so of them now  :Rolling Eyes:  I love 'em

Good luck with them

Cheers,

Serkan

PS: I haven't added any iron or anyting in their water and they are doing fine so far.

----------


## turaco

Serkan,
How many days will the male mouthbrood the eggs before hatch? I've already removed the female & the male & eggs still look great.

----------


## KillieOrCory

Hi Gan,

I've had mine breed 7 times so far. They have bred from 24 Celcius to 30 Celcius water temperature. Shortest time the male held the eggs/fry in his mouth was 8 days and the longest 16 days.

In my opinion a few factors are in play here. Firstly the water temperature, as all egg development the warmer it is quicker the development. Also though I found the size of the 'spawn' also plays a role, it seems smaller the spawn the longer the male hangs on to them. Also; to make things even more unpredictable, the temperament (character  :Wink:  ) of the male also play a part.

My female channoides breeds with two seperate males and consistantly it is the same male that holds the eggs/fry longer.

Good luck with it.

I also had a few unfortunate accidents along the way. The worst was when my female Gold gardneri jumped into the channoides fry tank and polished up two spawns I was raising together  ::smt011:  On the upside though I spawned her and got my current generation of nice Gold gardneri's from her. Though at the time I was feeling like feeding her to the cat as the channoides trio cost me $200 to get.

Cheers,

Serkan

----------


## johannes

> Serkan,
> How many days will the male mouthbrood the eggs before hatch? I've already removed the female & the male & eggs still look great.


hi gan, just wondering...is that peat that you are using for your substrate?
if yes, does the peat make the water cloudy at first?

thanks....looks nice...makes me wanna use them if it is...  :Very Happy:

----------


## turaco

> hi gan, just wondering...is that peat that you are using for your substrate? 
> if yes, does the peat make the water cloudy at first? 
> 
> thanks....looks nice...makes me wanna use them if it is...


So who am I replying to? If you have noticed, we address each other with name over here in the forum. 

That's spent peat which I used for killi eggs if you wonder. Well soaked, it sink readily & not tanning the water much. BTW the papa channoides is into his tenth day mouth brooding. I'm tempted to pry it's mouth open for the fry  :Laughing:

----------


## Eric Yeo

Congratulations! 
Gan, got to start to look out for fry this few days. Mine, the adult male started to spit out the fry on the 11 days (1st spawn). The 2nd & 3rd spawns, it took 12 days and 4th spawn it started throwing out fry on the 12th, 13th and 14th, it took 3 days.
Update us on your fry collection.  :Laughing:  

Eric Yeo

----------


## johannes

> So who am I replying to? If you have noticed, we address each other with name over here in the forum. 
> 
> That's spent peat which I used for killi eggs if you wonder. Well soaked, it sink readily & not tanning the water much. BTW the papa channoides is into his tenth day mouth brooding. I'm tempted to pry it's mouth open for the fry


oh, sorry, i was referring to you (gan)...

oh, so once the peat is well soaked it will sink readily...la..thanks
will it cloud the water if i want to use new peat, even after making it sink?
and would the peat be stirred up easily by water movement?
it seems to be harder to clean the tank as in siphoning out the fishes' wates during water change le...just my opinion


johannes

----------


## turaco

johannes,

You need to read up this before you get any further reply.

Eric,

How are you? Have not hear from you for ages. Wow, didn't know you are into betta as well. Do I remove the fry from the dad once I see them? Or waited for a few days when every fry are released? One thing crossed my mind, since you have the channoides, we can do some exchange of bloodline in the near future if every thing goes fine.

From the post of Serkan & Eric, with so many spawning experiences, it seems like an easy betta to breed after all.

----------


## turaco

The exhausted but determine dad  :Very Happy:

----------


## Eric Yeo

Im still around, only keeping Australes & Nothobranchius guentheri, will be getting a pair of Chromaphyosemion splendopleure Tiko Green from Ronnie tomorrow at EcoCulture.

I started keeping Betta Channoide at the end of last year. I like them because it can be kept together in a community tank, not need to jar individually. I was very excited to remove the fry during the 1st spawn. During 2nd, 3rd and 4th spawns I waited until all the fry are out from the fathers mouth then I remove them, but before that I put in hiding material like driftwood for the fry and live food (Blood or Grindal worms) for dad.

Right now your tank is filled with peat at the bottom, hence you might have problems looking for fry, they like to hide at the bottom most of the time, but they do come up to the surface. The fry size is about 4mm, and looks like a smaller version of the parents, from the top it looks quite like a tiny tadpole.

Exchange of bloodline is a good idea, in 3 months time we should be able to do that, your fry will start to show colour.
 :Laughing:  

Eric Yeo

----------


## turaco

Day 16:



There are a total of 30+ fry released from daddy's mouth  :Shocked: . 
Indeed, getting the fry out of the peat laden tank was a challenge. Had transferred them to a clear tank with moss for easier maintainance

----------


## azn_fishy55

Cool bettas!What an event when you had them breed.Hope you have good luck raising them up.

----------


## stormhawk

Gan, you are one very lucky person. Do update the thread on the progress of the fry.  :Wink:

----------


## Eric Yeo

Congratulations!  :Laughing:  

Eric Yeo

----------


## fishoman

Is this betta channodes??

I got this from a friend of mine but i wasnt too sure about its name. My friend just told me it was wild betta.

Can I know how to breed them, can I mix with my killies or have to set aside another tank just for breeding purpose?

Thanks!!!  :Very Happy:

----------


## stormhawk

That doesn't look like Betta channoides. I cannot be sure what species it is unless you can get a close up pic that is sharp.

Chances are, it might just be pugnax.

----------


## budak

Have a look to see all the different species of wild betta here: 

http://ibc-smp.org/species/index.html

As far as I know, Penang has Betta pugnax and Betta imbellis.

----------


## johannes

> Is this betta channodes??
> 
> I got this from a friend of mine but i wasnt too sure about its name. My friend just told me it was wild betta.
> 
> Can I know how to breed them, can I mix with my killies or have to set aside another tank just for breeding purpose?
> 
> Thanks!!!


it is a female channoides, positive...  :Very Happy:  in a non-breeding colour
i think still juvenile

----------


## turaco

Update of the fry:





1st brood left only 8 due to a dead snail in the container  :Sad:  2nd brood more promising, 10 over fry still around but number of fry released are very much less. Now trying out the 3rd round  :Very Happy:  .

----------


## stormhawk

That's great news Gan, wishing you better success with the channoides.  :Wink:

----------


## Jon in SW Ohio

Good to see so many people raising this species!

Here's a photo of a young pair of mine:

----------


## turaco

Jon,

Your picture looks so clear! I find the channoides amazing, looking totally pale when stressed to striking red in ideal condition.

----------

